# Voltimetro de alta tension



## William borges (Jul 20, 2006)

tengo un voltimetro de escala 200 V y su resistencia interna es de 3000 ohms como puedo hacerle para poder medir una tensión de 3200V


----------



## icarus (Jul 20, 2006)

Para poder medir alta tension ,vas a nesesitar reducir la tension por medio de un transformador reductor de voltage conectado en paralelo a la linea.


----------



## vinho (Jul 21, 2006)

También podrías usar un divisor de voltaje con dos resistencias en serie...


----------



## William borges (Jul 22, 2006)

vinho dijo:
			
		

> También podrías usar un divisor de voltaje con dos resistencias en serie...


 gracias ,si podrias ayudarme a calcular el poder multiplicador del reductor y la resistencia que deberá tener te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 22, 2006)

Que tipo de tester tienes, la impedancia de entrada es muy baja y la yienes que tener en cuenta.
Tambien deberias indicarnos la tension por motivos de seguridad, no es lo mismo medir 410V que 25000V Los componentes varian y la forma de hacerlo tambien.

La formula es sencilla

Debes calcularlo de forma que si pones 2000V la tension en el tester sea 200 o 20
Tambien debes calcular la potencia para que sea baja 1/4W pero poniendo resistencias de 1/2W por seguridad y robuztez.

El valor de las resistencias como mas grande mejor para que influya poco al circuito bajo prueba.

Si el tester es de aguja de los baratos, no te compliques la vida y comprate uno digital que valen poco dinero y funcionan muy bien.


----------



## Electricista (Nov 14, 2006)

Si el voltaje que vas a medir es de un sistema electrico de potencia, es mejor que te olvides de hacer culaquier experiencia con 3 200 v...eres muerto fijo...ok.
CUIDADO


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2006)

este es una punta pero de corrientes bajas

http://www.fluke.nl/comx/show_product.aspx?pid=1568&locale=mxes&product=VPROBE

si la quieres armar te recomiendo que coloques en el circuito anterior muchas resistencias en  serie ya que eno es una cosa que se sepa mucho peo las resistencis comunes tienen una tension de aislacion de 250V, que creo con 16 resistencias llegariamos a tener una buena aislacion


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 22, 2006)

Incluso en el mejor de los casos, que pudieras hacer la punta de medida y conectarla al multimetro, deberas tomar muchas medidas de proteccion, sobre todo ubicar el multimetro en una alfombra aislante probada para 5 o 6 mil voltios, por que estaras poniendo el multimetro a esa tension con respento a tierra, hace unos años estaba reparando un transmisor de 100Kw, necesite medir 1000 voltios, el multimetro decia que media 1500, nos dispusimos dos compañeros y yo a realizar la medicion, tomamos todas las precauciones, como punta especial de alto voltaje (con resistencias en serie), cable de 5000 voltios (uno cuyo forro es muy grueso), y con todo el multimetro estallo en mil pedazos, por que no estaba aislado, pero ademas, tambien esta la separacion de los bornes del propio multimetro, en fin es toda una odisea, yo creo que lo mas recomendable es reducir ese voltaje a 50 voltios por ejemplo, con un divisor de resistencias, pero cuidado, no con dos resistencias!!!!!, debe ser de de una cadena de resistencias cerca de 20 o 25, con un valor adecuado, y conectarlo desde el borne a medir 3200 v, en este caso y tierra, entonces medir la caida de voltaje en una resistencia, la mas cercana a tierra y establecer la relacion de voltajes, el alto voltaje es traicionero, hay que tener muy en cuenta la distancia fisica de los componentes por que saltan arcos atraidos por efecto punta que pueden causarnos un gran dolor de cabeza.


----------



## thors (Dic 22, 2006)

William borges dijo:
			
		

> tengo un voltimetro de escala 200 V y su resistencia interna es de 3000 ohms como puedo hacerle para poder medir una tensión de 3200V



solo te dijo estas locooooo si piensas en medir dicho voltaje y mas ahun con un aparato que tiene 3k originalmente  no basta solo con calcular una nueva resistencia 
no se si te has fijado en todas tus herraminetas que posees observa la declaracion del voltage maximo permitido para trabajar no supera los 1000v y las puntas de los tester de buena calidad como el fluke n0 supera los 1000v sobre ese balor el dielectrico del material no te protegera 

ni lo pienses


----------

